# Best paint-like program for mac osx



## SpiceMustFlow (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm looking for a program that contains the basic features of ms paint for mac osx.
What's the best, what's the worst, etc...

Free would also be nice.
Thanks.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Paintbrush 1.1*

http://paintbrush.en.softonic.com/mac


I find this very handy for quick and dirty markup of screen shots for instruction.



> “Clone of Microsoft Paint for Mac”
> by James Thornton
> If you were a Windows user back in the old days then chances are you'll remember a drawing program called Paint, which came bundled with the OS. Although it was hardly the most sophisticated design tool around, the program was great for children to teach them about the basics of digital drawing. The Mac community has already had a few programs of this type, such as the now defunct MacPaint.
> 
> Paintbrush adds very little new to the genre and is pretty much a straight rip-off of MS Paint. That said, it's primitive tools are great for producing smiley faces and houses in seconds, and it is fun to play around with if you're feeling nostalgic. The fact that the program supports a range of different formats means it's good for quickly creating and sharing pictures.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Skitch...its amazing


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

Tuxpaint - You know... for kids!
Artrage - free and pay versions
Gimpshop - Gimp modified to look like Photoshop - free
Pixelmator - slick Photoshop like editor $$$


----------

